# Разное > Камбуз >  Шурпа на курином бульоне

## Казанец

Продолжаю делиться своими рецептами. Общий принцип моей кухни известен: адаптировать нечто заумное, заведомо невыполнимое, к повседневным возможностям обычного среднестатистического человека и при этом сохранить оригинальность самого блюда в целом. Пока осень и есть доступные овощи, готовим шурпу (по узбекски звучит как «щёрбо»). Для себя можно готовить из всем известного «супового набора» (у нас стоит 90 р. кг). Если прямо из кастрюли эффектно выкладывать гостям на праздничный стол, то лучше куриные грудки.
Всё что написано про шурпу в инете и вообще написано где-либо – забудьте. Начинается со слов «возьмите баранью лопатку»… Щас! Побежал за бараниной за 400 рублей килограмм. Уже бегу. Сразу вопрос: а кто будет эту лопатку есть – кто-то один из едоков? А все остальные только овощи и бульон? Или самому её и рубить ещё на мелкие части? Далее. Путем простейшей арифметической операции складываем совокупное время, которое по инструкции должен вариться картофель (мелкие картофелины целиком или средние разрезанные надвое) и получаем… 35 минут. Ох ребята-ребята. Да за 35 минут варки он у вас не просто распадётся в пюре. Он превратится в крахмальный клейстер.

Идеология термообработки:
ВСЕ ингредиенты стараемся НЕ довести до состояния распада-каши-соплей. Кроме курицы, моркови и картошки всё остальное лучше недоварить чем переварить.

Соотношение овощных ингредиентов:
Морковь – варёную в солёном курином бульоне кусковую морковь лично я обожаю и при следующих варках буду класть её всё в большем и большем количестве. А кто-то может и нет. Смотрите сами. Мелкую варите целиком, средненькую режьте на 2-4 части.
Картофель (размером с яйцо) – не злоупотреблять. В идеале по 1 шт. на порцию.
Нечищенные (без плодоножек, естественно) баклажаны – не злоупотреблять. Аналогично картофелю, по 1 куску на порцию. Мелкие (размером со средний огурец) режем вдоль пополам, более крупные/толстые на 4 части. За 15 мин. до начала варки овощей (начинаем, естественно, с моркови) положить в отдельную кастрюлю нарезанными в СОЛЁНУЮ воду комнатной температуры, чтобы ушла горечь из кожицы.
Помидоры мелкие (размером с яйцо) очищаем места крепления плодоножки. Вырезаем только сам пятачок. Варятся целиком. Чем больше положим помидор, тем вкуснее будет блюдо.
Перец сладкий. Очищаем от внутренностей, режем на крупные дольки (в зависимости от размера на 4 – 6 долек). Количество аналогично помидорам -  чем больше положим, тем вкуснее будет блюдо.

Идеология специй:
Используем только соль, лавровый лист, луковицы чищенные целиком (количество по вкусу, запускаются за 5 минут до готовности, чтобы не развалились и легко могли быть найдены в горячем бульоне для извлечения-удаления), красный молотый перец по вкусу и желудку. ВСЁ! Больше ничего не используем. Чеснок целой нечищеной головкой, который у узбеков красной нитью проходит через всю кухню, Я НЕ КЛАДУ. И так вкусно получается.

Техпроцесс:
Варим курицу в скороварке до готовности. В скороварке, чтобы не мучаться с пеной, которая в скороварке превратится в осевший на стенках каогулюм, а бульон получится чистым. Заливаем водой на столько, чтобы была вровень с кусками. Слишком много бульона нам не надо. Солим сразу перед варкой. Бульон должен получиться однозначно солёным. Не голимая соль конечно, но такой, какой для употребления в качестве собственно бульона не делают. Когда сварено, извлекаем шумовкой куски курицы в миску, закрываем другой миской, отставляем в сторону до окончания варки овощей. Сливаем бульон в невысокую кастрюлю (эстеты могут профильтровать через ситечко). Ставим на огонь. Как закипит, запускаем морковь. Варим 15 минут под крышкой на медленном огне. Открываем и больше уже не закрываем крышку, чуть прибавляем огонь и запускаем баклажаны и картошку. Варим 10 минут. Запускаем помидоры,  перец,  лук и лавровый лист. Варим 5 минут. Рекомендуется проверить вилкой готовность картошки. И размер "с яйцо" и сорта картошки бывают разные. Выключаем, сыплем щепотку красного перца (по вкусу и желудку), закрываем крышкой, оставляем. Через 10 минут открываем и производим «обмен»: луковицы и лавр.лист аккуратно, не разрушая другие овощи, вылавливаем и выкидываем. Вместо него опускаем куски курицы. В идеале бульон должен остаться прозрачным, а количество овощей должно быть такое, чтобы они там не плавали свободно, а, скажем так, плотно соприкасались. Это придёт только с опытом как и количество соли, запускаемое перед варкой. Если кастрюля красивая, можно демонстративно подавать гостям, выкладывая половником содержимое в тарелки и соблюдая при этом пропорции: чтобы всем досталось поровну всех ингредиентов и бульона. Лаваш не обязателен, подойдёт любой свежий батон.

----------

